# 2ktropin HGH?



## Pdub121 (Mar 25, 2021)

My friend who has supplied me with gear for years has been getting this and I know he uses it himself, I was sceptical due it it being one of those generic brands but he says its good stuff.

*NO PRICE DISCUSSION*

I took a photo while I was round his house


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Pdub121 said:


> My friend who has supplied me with gear for years has been getting this and I know he uses it himself, I was sceptical due it it being one of those generic brands but he says its good stuff.
> 
> *NO PRICE DISCUSSION*
> 
> ...


 If you trust him then give it a go mate. There seems to be quite a few new generics to the rounds at the mo.

This is a good one that's just come available.....


----------



## Pdub121 (Mar 25, 2021)

js77 said:


> If you trust him then give it a go mate. There seems to be quite a few new generics to the rounds at the mo.
> 
> This is a good one that's just come available.....
> 
> View attachment 197973


 Cheers mate, Iv got a feeling these are all ghrp rather than gh, i could be wrong but the price seems a bit cheap. is there any way to test them?


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Pdub121 said:


> Cheers mate, Iv got a feeling these are all ghrp rather than gh, i could be wrong but the price seems a bit cheap. is there any way to test them?


 The price you've been offered is pretty cheap to be honest. The ones I posted above are quite a bit more.

Medichecks do a hgh blood test mate.


----------



## jis_anil (Jun 30, 2021)

So I just got a couple of kits from my source as well today, will post the review in a few weeks on this stuff.

*Btw as js77 was suggesting GenA-tropin is Good to Go as well as GenX Tropin. Both has similar packaging, I've tried it very recently . *

st


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

I simply dont think GH gives enuf in return for the price you pay ?


----------



## DJ2000 (5 mo ago)

jis_anil said:


> So I just got a couple of kits from my source as well today, will post the review in a few weeks on this stuff.
> 
> *Btw as js77 was suggesting GenA-tropin is Good to Go as well as GenX Tropin. Both has similar packaging, I've tried it very recently . *
> 
> ...


What's your thoughts on this HGH? any good?


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

js77 said:


> If you trust him then give it a go mate. There seems to be quite a few new generics to the rounds at the mo.
> 
> This is a good one that's just come available.....
> 
> View attachment 197973


You using this one mate?


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

UK2USA said:


> You using this one mate?


Yes mate. Its excellent and seems to be very popular amongst prep coaches in the uk at the mo.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

jis_anil said:


> So I just got a couple of kits from my source as well today, will post the review in a few weeks on this stuff.
> 
> *Btw as js77 was suggesting GenA-tropin is Good to Go as well as GenX Tropin. Both has similar packaging, I've tried it very recently . *
> 
> ...


I missed that post but yes, it’s very good. 
Gen A is still a safe bet but the Gen X seems to be getting mixed reviews which is disappointing because it’s been excellent for a good couple of years. Standard for Chinese generics though unfortunately.


----------



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

2ktropin is good, using Genxtropin currently and not noticed any difference between the 2, fullness is good with both. 
I did here the Gen A blue boxes were counterfeits and not produced by Genx.


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

js77 said:


> If you trust him then give it a go mate. There seems to be quite a few new generics to the rounds at the mo.
> 
> This is a good one that's just come available.....
> 
> View attachment 197973


my guy has been selling 2k and genx for over two years mate.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

andew10102 said:


> my guy has been selling 2k and genx for over two years mate.


Same mate. That couple of dodgy genX reviews were strange to be fair. Recent ones have been spot on.


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

js77 said:


> Same mate. That couple of dodgy genX reviews were strange to be fair. Recent ones have been spot on.


I've read a lot about them two and most wasn't good reviews.


----------



## Gym1701 (2 mo ago)

js77 said:


> If you trust him then give it a go mate. There seems to be quite a few new generics to the rounds at the mo.
> 
> This is a good one that's just come available.....
> 
> View attachment 197973


Did you get the results from this brand. Would you recommend?


----------



## Gym1701 (2 mo ago)

js77 said:


> If you trust him then give it a go mate. There seems to be quite a few new generics to the rounds at the mo.
> 
> This is a good one that's just come available.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Gym1701 (2 mo ago)

js77 said:


> If you trust him then give it a go mate. There seems to be quite a few new generics to the rounds at the mo.
> 
> This is a good one that's just come available.....
> 
> View attachment 197973


Did you find this to be a good brand?


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Gym1701 said:


> Did you find this to be a good brand?


That Anne GenX mate


----------

